# feeding peaches



## IndianaShepherd (Mar 25, 2014)

This morning I threw in some peaches with my ram who is in a seperate pen with a little wether and a donkey. I'm now reading (I did that in the wrong order) that stone fruit could be bad news for sheep, though it seems they're mostly talking about the leaves of the trees. Anyone think I've done something terrible or should they be ok?


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

I feed my sheep and goats the falls from the peach trees. I believe the pit is toxic, as well as wilted leaves, although fresh leaves are ok. The fruit should be fine in moderation. I quarter and pit the fruit before feeding. They love it. Careful with sugars and your donkey. Weight and founder are an issue with donks.


----------



## IndianaShepherd (Mar 25, 2014)

Woops I did not pit them! It was about 7 peaches between two sheep and a donkey. I'm hoping they are not dead when I get home. And the donkey was very fat when I got her but I've slimmed her down some. She has founder but was like that when I got her. Farrier said it wasn't a huge deal. She gets around fine and doesn't limp.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Ha! I'm sure when you get home they will be looking at you for more peaches  I have a fat donkey at home myself....better than he was when I got him, but still fat.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

You can sleep in peace. We have peach trees planted by a previous owner in an odd place that I won't try and describe but they overhang the fence into the sheep paddock. Every year religiously the older, more knowing ewes spend the whole day sitting under those trees waiting for the peaches to drop off. By the time the last peach has fallen there are happy ewes and the ground is brown with peach stones. Stock become very adept at spitting them out of their mouth sideways. 

When I had access to a lot of stone fruit I would give it to my cows at milking. Initially there were some horrible sounds as teeth met stone but it only took a few days for them to learn to eat around it and spit it out. 

Spoil your sheep and donkey.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------

